# Corn Snake found in Darwin



## Shacks (Nov 22, 2004)

There was a small bit in the NT News today with a few photo's of a Corn Snake that was found in the Darwin area. The snake is beleved to have excaped from someones private illegal collection. The snake looked to only be about 40 to 50 cm long and is in the care of Snakes NT.


----------



## Tommo (Nov 22, 2004)

yeah, i read that to, said it is in quarantine, but i think it will be destroyed


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 22, 2004)

Can't google the story. 
I feel inadaquate


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2004)

aww, for once fuscus can't find a news item :twisted:


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Nov 22, 2004)

ok a nobel prize to who eva can find the story before fuscus


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 23, 2004)

Well I'll give you guys a chance. I'm turning off the computer and going to bed.
Goodnight


----------



## Shacks (Nov 23, 2004)

It was on the line along the top of the NT News that has a photo or 2 of stories inside. It was at the bottom of page 2 or 3 IIRC. I looked for it on the net aswell, but nothing came up.


----------



## hey_im_sam (Nov 23, 2004)

> Can't google the story.
> I feel inadaquate


ehehehehehe


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 23, 2004)

..............and STILL NOTHING!!!..............:lol: :lol:


----------



## nuthn2do (Nov 23, 2004)

Checked out a corn snake last Saturday ..... give me a stimmy any day.


----------

